# Hosea First to Use "Berith"?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Sitting in my Prophets and Psalms course at PTS and the OT Prof just said that the word "covenant" first appears in the Book of Hosea since "None of the OT that speaks of covenant was written prior to the 8th century BCE".


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess I just feel a bit sorry for people for whom the Bible that they study is not able actually to "speak" but must say whatever the fads of the hour read into it.

They are training preachers, _pastors_, who do not have the faith of their immediate fathers, much less of their fathers IN the book. Its nothing but the faith of "today".


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

You nailed it, Bruce. 

That fellow would most likely have been expunged from the faculty where I studied.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jan 7, 2009)

This class is at RPTS?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I guess I just feel a bit sorry for people for whom the Bible that they study is not able actually to "speak" but must say whatever the fads of the hour read into it.
> 
> They are training preachers, _pastors_, who do not have the faith of their immediate fathers, much less of their fathers IN the book. Its nothing but the faith of "today".


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Gage Browning said:


> This class is at RPTS?





Heavens No!!!

At Pittsburgh Theological Seminary...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sitting in my Prophets and Psalms course at PTS and the OT Prof just said that the word "covenant" first appears in the Book of Hosea since "None of the OT that speaks of covenant was written prior to the 8th century BCE".



Benjamin,

What your professor actually intended to assert was the Scriptures are the inerrant Word from Almighty God, sufficient in and of themselves, and self interpreting, and that Moses used "covenant" around 1400 years before the Year of Our Lord Jesus Christ. Further, he meant to say that he repudiates all of the vain philosophies of humanistic critics, and that he fully subscribes to the original Westminister Standards; even the directories.

You should tell him that you heard what he said, but this is actually what he meant; because, after all, two can play at that game.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah this Prof is a bit on the arrogant side. I would like to graduate. 

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 04:13:11 EST-----

He usually has some zingers like that to share with the unsuspecting class, like last monday when he said most of the OT writers did know Moses existed because they do not mention him directly, etc...

More to Contra's point it absolutely kills me to see "immature Christians" whose faith is destroyed by listening to OT Prof's like mine basically tell them the OT (or "Hebrew Scriptures" as they call them) was fabricated and twisted for political and theological reasons and must be taken as such and other such things.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 7, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Yeah this Prof is a bit on the arrogant side. I would like to graduate.



I have found that almost any prof who uses the alternative of "BCE" in either their written or spoken discourse to display some level of arrogance toward those who would challenge them (they have to defend their creds somehow), and this behavior does not differ when it involves men teaching in confessional Reformed seminaries as well.... (and, no, I will not reveal names on this board).


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Yeah this Prof is a bit on the arrogant side. I would like to graduate.



Come now! Given his theological views, he's got to be the most toerant of doves!!!


----------



## Archlute (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha, ha. I just noticed that you listed this thread under "Cults and World Religions". 

Nice.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah about as tolerant as a wolf...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Yeah about as tolerant as a wolf...



You know, if you knocked him off of his high horse, it may get you a poor grade, but you may have an influence on the other students. I'm sure you do anyways...

Adam


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Ha, ha. I just noticed that you listed this thread under "Cults and World Religions".
> 
> Nice.



You got it. Especially after he spoke of his parents "Backwoods Baptist church" as having "cultic practices. 

Us Backwood folk don't take too kindly to those that leave the sticks and then dump on us...

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 04:29:45 EST-----



Christusregnat said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah about as tolerant as a wolf...
> ...



Yeah I agree Adam, and yeah I do have a "reputation" already that provides some opportunity to "witness" to the follies of radical Higher Criticism outside of class. 

Though I know of at least one PB member that would like to see me graduate this tern...


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay count 2 I would like to see you graduate 
Can you pay the plane ticket ?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Okay count 2 I would like to see you graduate
> Can you pay the plane ticket ?





Boy, this Euro-socialism has gone too far! 

Oh, and when's your grad? We may be in Virginia this summer some time.

Adam


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

In February.

Well hopefully I'll be a tad bit north of Virginia by this summer.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In February.
> 
> Well hopefully I'll be a tad bit north of Virginia by this summer.



Bummer. My only consolation is that baby #3's due in Feb.


----------

